# mixing norditropin



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

i have recently been offered some norditropin.in cartridges,he said its 150iu total in a cartridge of 1.5ml of fluid.

i wouldnt mind doing a sort of gh blast.15iu a day.....7.5 am 7.5pm. just for a couple of weeks see what happens.im running 5iu hyge eod at min.also on short acting aas so for them weeks gonna blast them also.

now the question is separating it into shots.i know you can use a slin pin to make it easier but im working away at min for a couple of months so dont have access to them.i do however have a couple of 30ml bottles of bacs water.so if i mix the gh with 8.5ml of water in a bottle,making 10ml total that would give me 15iu for ever 1ml of fluid i draw out? is this correct?

also norditropin as you prob know is ready mixed so will mixing it further damage the gh in any way?......a bottle needs to last(in the fridge of course) aprox 7 days.

cheers for any advice.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is tgat a typo mate 150iu per vial, simplexx comes in 15iu 30iu and 45iu, as you said its pr mixed so what would the point in adding extra water ??


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

150iu per cartridge matey.

The reason for adding more water is it's easy to draw out 1ml of fluid in am ordinary 2ml barrel which is all I have to hand.

So I'm thinking have half in a morning and half at night making 7.5iu a time.

Just easier with no slin pins available.

Cheers


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd say your mate is wrong norditropin simplexx comes in 15 30 45 iu cartages,they don't make it in 150iu cartages


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll have to confirm it tomoz.might have got it wrong myself.

But the info I'm after isn't what's in the fkin cartridges tbf it's whether or not I can mix it with bac water?

Cheers for the reply anyway.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it premixed norditropin Simplexx if it is then no is the answer plus you have it wrong mate nordi does not come in such a high dose


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers Paul,mixing is a no go then.

I'll see him later today to confirm everything.I'm sure he Said norditropin at that dose.he's prob got it round his neck and tbf I haven't seen a box as of yet so can't comment.

But if they are 45iu cartridges it's suddenly got very expensive indeed!,and the price I get hyge for I won't be trying it!

Anyway thanks to you both for your input,it's nice to get advice from folk who actually know what they're on about rather than the bull you get from the man trying to sell it to ya.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

johnyboy said:


> I'll have to confirm it tomoz.might have got it wrong myself.
> 
> But the info I'm after isn't what's in the fkin cartridges tbf it's whether or not I can mix it with bac water?
> 
> Cheers for the reply anyway.


There be no reason to mix with bac water. Mate that's what I'm saying every 10 on the slin pen will be 3iu, be careful though there's alot of good fakes out there, and it wouldn't be cheaper than a 100iu kit of lins hyge, because it's pharma grade,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnyboy said:


> Cheers Paul,mixing is a no go then.
> 
> I'll see him later today to confirm everything.I'm sure he Said norditropin at that dose.he's prob got it round his neck and tbf I haven't seen a box as of yet so can't comment.
> 
> ...


it does come down to cost in the long run, i use Genotropin pens and they cost more than hyge but i feel they are worth it although i do use Hyge when i work away from home for me they are the next best thing to pharma


----------

